# عاجل:صور 13 شهيد من شهداء الاسكندرية نادر جدا خاص لموقع السمائيين



## مينا ماكس (5 يناير 2011)

*





حصريا جدا صور 13 شهيد من شهداء كنيسه القديسين بالاسكندريه
 خاص لموقع السمائيين





صور نادر جدا جدا




للتحميل 13 صورة اضغط هنا




صلو من اجل استمرار الخدمة*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا

ربنا ينيح نفوسهم


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2011)

*تم التحميل*​


----------



## vetaa (11 يناير 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفوسهم ويا بختهم طبعا

ميرسى ليك يا مينا جدا

بس انا عدلت الاسم
(بدل العمرانيه بقى كنيسه القديسين)
*


----------

